# عاوز اعرف ازاى وفين وامتى اقدم لامتحانات c-swip 3.1



## daridy (23 مارس 2012)

عاوز اعرف ازاى وفين وامتى اقدم لامتحانات c-swip 3.1


----------



## محمد خطاب نوح (24 مارس 2012)

daridy قال:


> عاوز اعرف ازاى وفين وامتى اقدم لامتحانات c-swip 3.1



د.م \ سمية أبو الفتوح 
TWI EGYPT 

[email protected]
مرفق التليفون في الصورة 
أنا لسه ناجح في أمتحان 6 فبراير 2012

و الله الموفق


----------



## daridy (24 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر يا باشاوالف مبروك


----------



## محمد خطاب نوح (24 مارس 2012)

باشمهندس daridy 
أنت في الأول تبعت إيميل ل د.م \ سميه علي الأيميل [email protected]
و تسألها عن كورسات 2012 
و هي هتبعت لك كل 3 شهور الجدول الجديد و أنواع الكورسات و أماكنها و أسعارها 
عموما أنا علشان من أسكندرية فأشتركت في كورس كان يوم 22 يناير في Mediterranean Azur Hotel , الأمتحان في Sheraton Montaza

كل ما عليك إلا أن تقول لها : 

looking for (CSWIP 3.1) 2012 training course schedule
و هي عليها الباقي
و ربنا يوفقك


----------

